
Overstock Begins Trading Its Shares via the Bitcoin Blockchain - csomar
https://www.wired.com/2016/12/overstock-com-issues-stock-via-bitcoin-blockchain/
======
yani
I found this while reading my stock market updates. It will ve wonderful to do
trading of stocks with bitcoins. My thinking is that the buying and selling
could be instant and free. Like what robinhood does but better.

------
Ftuuky
WIRED doesn't let me read the article if I don't whitelist them.

~~~
davidgerard
Reader view.

Also, you're not missing much: Cade Metz is shilling for Overstock again, much
like he has for nearly ten years now.

